# My Black Belt



## warren126 (Oct 8, 2005)

he is about 8"


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

beautiful!


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

He sure is pretty! I have always wondered this. I know Black Belts can handle brackish water but is it necessary like the Green Spotted Puffer for example? How aggressive are they?


----------



## warren126 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Black Belt*

they can be aggressive to fish smaller then them so if you plain on so put fish of eqaul size with it they are nice fish to have check this tank out this guy has some nice ones 

www.ptcmetrology.com


----------

